# Constipation cures



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I heard that Parrafin or Cod Liver oil is good for constipation. Plus some greens possibly. Is it best treated?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure Mich (bump)


----------

